# Dimmer para aire acondicionado portatil



## mrcuti (Jul 3, 2019)

Hola,
tengo un aire acondicionado portatil que hace mucho ruido los ventiladores. Queria saber si se puede colocar un dimmer regulador de voltage que soporte hasta 4000w para bajar la intensidad del voltaje y por consiguiente del ruido. No se si el compresor al bajar el voltage ya no funcione y no saque frio.

Un saludo


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 3, 2019)

¿no seria mas facil cambiar los ventiladores por algún modelo que emita menos "ruidos"?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 3, 2019)

El motocompresor *NO *responde a la reducción de tensión que produce el dimmer.
Deberías reducir *solo *la tensión del ventilador.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 3, 2019)

No tiene ningún sentido lo que propones. No va a funcionar.


Busca ventiladores más silenciosos o intenta controlar la velocidad de los ventiladores solos. Busca el tema de usar dimmers con motores que no se llevan demasiado bien.
Para el compresor peor aún, con un dimmer no va a ir bien el motor y por la parte del compresor es probable que tampoco se pueda controlar , solo algunos tipos de compresores van bien a distintas velocidades.


----------



## mrcuti (Jul 3, 2019)

vale, entendido. Voy a intentar bajar solo las revoluciones de los ventiladores sin tocar el compresor a ver si hacen meno ruido.

Gracias por vuetras respuestas se agradece.

Un saludo


----------



## Scooter (Jul 3, 2019)

Hay varios hilos sobre velocidad de ventiladores.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 3, 2019)

Modificar la velocidad de los ventiladores puede afectar el funcionamiento , salten protecciones y se apague


----------



## peperc (Jul 3, 2019)

aire acondicionado portatil ?
justo un aparato que su funcion es mover el aire y le quieres bajar la velocidad a los ventiladores.

por que no comenzaste por preguntar COMO ??   y te contaran LA ROÑA que acumulan los ventiladores de cualquier aparato que esta cerca de el piso .
aca le dan vueltas a las cosas por cualquier lado .
tienes suerte que siguen girando .
y el ruido ?? quizzas sea que te estan pidiendo a gritos :

Arte efimero: Lavame sucio!

lavame sucio - Google Search:


PD: ( lavame  que estoy sucio dice el fan...) ,, lo aclaro parta la santa inquisicion.


----------



## mrcuti (Jul 6, 2019)

Hola a todos,
ya tengo montado del dimmer en el aire portatil. Lo tengo en marcha con las turbinas a un poco menos de la mitad de velocidad que viene de casa y por ahora funciona y sale el aire fresquito. Ya puedo descansar mejor sin tener el motor de reaccion en la oreja. lo tengo unas horas en marcha y aun no ha salido fuego. A ver lo que dura...

Use el cable de (Fan high) al dimmer. Fan low esta de fabrica y sin tocar. El dimer ha entrado bien en un Bujero de la carcasa.


----------

